# A Walking Terror...



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

So, Darwin is now over 6 months, and we have been walking him on-leash since he was 10 weeks, so about 4 months. 

We were using the method that Gunnr suggests where you change direction etc. and I was using treats to reward him when he was good. He was good at that initially but then he got worse and worse. And, we are super consistent. He will leave a loose-leash initially, and then he would be treated, then he would immediately run forward after the treat. And, yank every which way if there is anything at all on the ground, or people around, or dogs.

So, about 3 weeks ago we introduced the gentle-leader, because my shoulder was seriously starting to hurt with yanks in every direction. It initially corrected a lot of the problem, however, he is starting to get much worse again. If he pulls we are still changing direction, or stopping until he comes back to us.

It's really weird to me, because he picks up on things super quickly, and his obedience is very good for a 6 month old. He will sit on a dime if you tell him, even when he is super crazy, amongst other commands.

If anyone has had similar experiences, or has any different methods to suggest, it would be much appreciated! I'm wondering if we should bring the clicker into leash walking, or use other tools/methods.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tried a prong collar?
Our guy will give us grief on walks the odd time with a regular collar. When his prong collar is on he walks at heel.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you tried the Easy Walk harness, from the same company as the gentle leader? It has saved my life on walks with Wally. The leash clips in front, slowing down that barrel chest a bit!!!


----------



## dog lover (Feb 19, 2010)

We also tried the gentle leader and it worked but I could tell it really bothered her snout. Prong collar has been working.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

The Sporn Halter has been working well for us. I empathize, because I too was gettng tired of pulling, against pulling, changing directions etc. I have not tried the gentle leader or prong collar, but I really like the idea off using a halter on a pup (Pumpkin is 15 wks). It pulls &/or corrects in the chest/underarm area rather than the neck.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone 

I don't think we would use a prong collar for Darwin - he seems to mark up really easy. He gets marks on his nose with his gentle-leader when it is even fitted properly, and has moleskin covering the nose area. What a delicate baby 

I might look into the easy-walk harness and the sporn halter. 

Chanson, did you use the gentle-leader before using the easy-walk harness? If so, what differences did you notice?

Thanks again!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you take him to obedience? I found that once Chester started to learn what 'heel' was at obedience I could use it in the walks - just for a short while at first then for longer and longer distances.

I also found that if I walked very briskly on a short lead without stopping if he tried to stop or put his nose down, he would fall into a heel position much more easily. I do also correct him when he pulls but saying 'no' and pulling him back then carrying on. I am finding it a bit tricky in the snow because I can't walk at a constant pace and it's too slippy for me to pull him back.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, he has done 2 levels of puppy class and we're now on the intro to agility for pups. He heels pretty well in class, but he will only do it for about 2 seconds outside.

Yeah, we both walk pretty quickly when we walk Darwin on leash - one of the problems is I think his natural walk pace is more like a jogging pace, for me anyway . I definitely didn't think of the snow and how that will be slippery yet! We haven't really had much snow yet, and this city is horrible for clearing sidewalks.

The other thing I do, is when he is walking on a loose leash, I praise him A LOT! People probably think I'm crazy as I walk down the street when he's in that position... or, actually any position for that matter, because I will be walking in circles if he's not walking on a loose-leash!


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

DarDog- I did try a gentle leader first, probably not for long enough, but found better results with the harness. Wally really hated the gentle leader, and spent more time stressing about that, then walking. Also, I've heard good things about the Sensation harness...


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We are going through the same issues with Holley. She knows what "heel" means ans she will come back to us and do it for a treat but then goes right back to pulling. We have done the changing directions and all as well. I am hoping that her obedience classes in January will improve this. We are consistent with her on walks but she just doesn't seem to be picking up the idea. She has learned everything else we taught her in a matter of minutes (sit, down, stay, etc). This just seems to be her trouble. Glad to know we aren't the only ones dealing with this.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

A suggestion our trainer gave us was to walk backwards when Darwin is not paying attention. This way it is much easier for him to pay attention to us. He is forced to look at you and when you have his complete attention quickly turn and keep walking the same direction, but with him now at the heel position. 

This worked wonders for us and now we rarely have to walk backwards. It also helps you claim space or other dogs/people that the dog is focused on!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm.......

If you are still having problems with the walk at heel on the leash. Go back to the beginning and re-introduce the lesson, but without the treats. 
A 6 month old will not be 100% at the heel, they just haven't developed enough mentally and get distracted very easily, so you have to still accept the puppy behaviors and accept your successes as you obtain them. Yanking and pulling are a little different. He's still pretty young, so you can't get too physical with him, but you can start to more physically put him back in frame.
The loose leash is the reward. It is the release from the pressure. He will walk at the slack leash in time, but for now give him a little less leash and let him figure out that he gets more freedom when he behaves himself. He's still young though.
The "Heel" is control. It's not a "request", a" good thing" to do, or a "trick". It is absolute control over the mind and feet of the dog. It takes time to completely develop, and sometimes you just have to wait for a little more maturity to kick in to help out.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep. I agree with Gunnr, Walking at heel was the hardest thing I had to do with the V. It took the longest time. She was probly 18 months before the pulling stopped. I can now walk her at heel with or without a lead. I think one of the issues with these dogs is they have long legs and like to walk fast. So walk fast and you can slow down over time. Also I find that mine always wants to be head down as thats where the scent is.

I would say keep the training sessions short but maybe 2-3 times a day. Practice doing circuits in your yard for just 10mins at a time. There are less distractions there. If you go too long it becomes a chore for the dog and it will lose interest. As it becomes older it will come to accept you and the walking at heel as just the way it is.

Always reward the dog with a good off the lead run or a chase game. Hey, after all this boring walking he's gonna get the toys out!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I think we are going to go back to short little lessons. He's been a bit better than last week. Rather than changing direction when he pulls we have just stopped moving until he comes back to us. He's gotten much better at coming back. I will work on shaping this into a return to heel position .

I think some of his issues lately are related to him reaching puberty (he's about 6.5 months now); I think he is quite a bit frustrated and confused right now :-\


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

This question is the most problematic for everyone at our puppy/socialization class (most puppies are around 3 months old) It seems to be very frustrating for everyone, including myself. The instructor maintains that this is one of the hardest lessons to learn and it just takes time and consistency. She says it can take years, so don't get too overwhelmed. It seems a 5 minute walk can take 30 minutes when you are trying to train your puppy, however after reading some of your posts, obviously it does take time and patience.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Chester is now 9 months old and I can definitely confirm this is the hardest lesson of all. It drives me mad sometimes!!

Agree with Gunnr that it's never going to be 100% when they are young so I'm trying for over 50% of the time!!

We are getting there but slowly slowly. 

I also have an Easy Walk harness which is my fave so far. It's no miracle - I still need to correct by pulling him back, stopping etc but it's much easier. On the walks where there is a shorter time on lead before the field I practice with his normal collar. 

I still use treats when I feel he's really getting it and praise all the time. 

Slowly, slowly he's getting better on the walks and at obedience he is pretty good most of the time. We'll get there


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Our trainer gave us a suggestion that really seemed to help us with Darwin's loose leash walking. She said if the dog is looking around at what is going on he/she is bored. Her simple suggestion was to speed up your walking. It is much harder for them to look around if you are moving at a quick pace. Now if we think we are about to loose Darwin's attention we just speed up for a bit and then slow it right back down. It worked wonders for us! He is good at it 80% of the time and even in high stress situations such as obedience class when there are 8 other dogs going in a circle with us. She also stresses talking to your dog when you are walking. You want to do everything you can to keep their attention on you!

I wasn't too sure about this, but it really did help us! I am really a big fan of our new trainer since she has a couple of Weim's she understands a lot of the issue we have been having!

Good luck!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Good point Keneomac!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I wish my problem with Axel (3 months) was similar to yours keneomac being bored and looking around, Axel is the opposite all he wants to do is pull and walk at a sprinters pace with his nose alway's to the ground and sniffing everything in sight!! Now I know why some people call these dogs hoovers or vacumes. (haha) Anyway's I am working on the homework our instructor gave us for walking on leash, trying to keep it slack by treating and walking just short steps, clicking with clicker and treating (reward). Axel can sit, stay, come, touch, shake a paw, other paw, turn right, and left, however walking one block without pulling is always an adventure...


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Something really strange has suddenly happened with my Vizsla who is 13 months- I was walking him with just his normal collar on & was in a world of my own & was walking quicker than usual when I suddenly realised he wasnt pulling. Usually he is dreadful. I was really suprised. This was only 3 days ago & he has been great again every night since. He slightly pulls on the odd occasion. On his morning walk he pulls but that's because he knows he's going on the beach. I think it's because I am walking quicker & he is finally growing up!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Raps702,

It is something we have worked long and hard on, Darwin is just shy of 11 months. I think he sees it as some sort of game and will look at me to try to stay next to me. He also loves to walk with his head down smelling, but if you just start varying the pace you may be pleasantly surprised! Walk and then walk fast and then slow to a a walk and then jog and then walk, etc. It becomes fun to pay attention to you rather than all the other stuff going on! He is actually better with running with me than walking with me. If we are running he stays right next to me all the time, leash completely loose!

I really do think he is bored when we walk and he is looking for something else to do since I am not amusing him!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree that varying the pace could help with the pullying, and also like you stated it is alot of hard work and time that you have to put forth. So, hopefully when Axel is 11 months he too will have improved.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We just bought the easy walk harness for Axel yesterday, and I could not believe the results in a day and a half, he does not pull, the leash is loose, it's like I'm walking a new dog, I almost think I'm dreaming..Seriously.. He was pulling all the time and we had a regular collar and another harnesess, but our trainer (puppy class), suggested that we get one that clips on the front (stomach) and not on the back of him, and sure enough it seems to be working. I do realize that this is not a permanent solution, and yes I hope we can go back to a regular collar, but for now it's wonderful walking Axel. I understand everyone has there own personal collars that they use which helps them with the pulling problem, and also some very good insight into other solutions with how to help with dogs pulling. (on this page)


----------

